# Foal conformation critique. Knock kneed?



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

I am not very experienced with tiny babies, so someone else may chime in with different info, but I think he looks pretty normal for a newborn. Albeit none of the pics are straight on, so skewed angles may be giving me the wrong idea.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I would at least give the little guy a chance to straighten out, he's spent about the last three or four months all folded up. I just wouldn't get worked up about it right this second. Give him a week or two to strengthen up and then see what he looks like then. If he's still toed out then talk to vet and farrier about maybe doing something. Most foals are born with not so perfect looking legs.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I agree, I'm decent with conformation but foal conformation is different!

I also think he's pretty normal for a baby, some of them can look CRAZY then straighten out. I think this definitely falls into normal. I'm sure your vet would have mentioned.

Even if he is knock kneed not much you can do so either way my response is to wait and see, but I do think he'll turn out just fine.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

He looks a little "windswept" in his forelegs, what your friends are calling knock kneed. I would keep him in a very small enclosure or stall for the first week and see how much he straightens out. He's not looking that bad and I bet he straightens up just fine. The reason for keeping him contained is so he can't do injury to his joints while his legs are at wonky angles, putting pressure where he normally wouldn't. I had a windswept colt who was so bad I freaked when he first stood up and he straightened out after a couple of months. Your colt isn't totally unfolded yet, so until he's still crooked after 1 week, I wouldn't worry too much. I would have the vet out to pull an IgG on the foal, so you know you got his antibodies from mom's colostrum. She's poor enough that I'd be concerned about that.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I have lambs every year and one went unexpectedly a month later then the others (I knew mom was bred but didn't think she would go yet). I came out to find a bunch of month old babies and a newborn and it took my brain a good few minutes to figure out the newborn was just that. I literally thought there had been an animal attack and it was injured because it was weak and wet and crumpled and half the size. By the time I got to her my brain had realized just because an animal is injured doesn't mean they shrink half their size and there was still a few seconds of "what is it!" I've never had such a heart attack at seeing a baby lamb lol. Newborns are funny creatures especially when they are not expected! This guy is nicely filled out for such a young one, but they're all skin and bones and weird angles and legs


----------



## Anniemarie317 (Jul 17, 2018)

Thanks guys. My instinct was that he just needed time to straighten out but I was getting a little apprehensive about some comments. Mind you these were internet peeps who haven’t seen him in person and who knows how knowledgeable they were. Thanks for the feedback .


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I know my newborn son looked like a slightly purple, mushroom headed troll . . for the first few minutes.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Hahaha Tiny! Aren't you lucky it was only for a few minutes?! Yeah, I love my kids, loved them as babies, but... you gotta admit, newborn baby humans aren't the most... aesthetic looking beastie!


----------

